# Dati hubs



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone have experience with these eBay hubs? Or care to comment on them?

.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dati-Road-Bike-Light-Bearing-Hub-64-194g-20-24H-Silver-/230545807621?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35ad99d905


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I've been looking at these hubs, and, having purchased hubs direct from Taiwan for my own build and to sell, would buy them without hesitation. They're quite a bit more expensive than a lot of CNC alloy hubs on Ebay, but they're also lighter by 50 grams. And the Taiwanese do know how to make good hubs. I do remember seeing them for $169.99 from another seller at one point though - maybe try an offer around there. 

If you buy them, let us know what you think.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone have more feedback on these hubs? I'm looking at a set from bikehubstore. Thanks.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

TimV said:


> Does anyone have more feedback on these hubs? I'm looking at a set from bikehubstore. Thanks.


I was looking at a set too. But they don't come in 32H.


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

Got dati hubs built with Alpha rims.
2000 km up, very happy with them.


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

@ thprice
What are the details:
Your weight, number of spokes, what kind of spokes, lacing?

I ask because I have a pair but I haven't laced them up yet.
They are 20/24. I was thinking of lacing them to a pair of Alphas 2 cross both sides for the rear, Race on DS Laser to NDS. I'm pretty light.


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

castofone said:


> @ thprice
> What are the details:
> Your weight, number of spokes, what kind of spokes, lacing?


I'm 170 lbs and most of my riding is in the hills.
The build was:
Front: Dati, Alpha, 24 spokes, CX-Ray, radial
Rear: Dati, Alpha, 28 spokes, DS Sapim Race 2x, NDS CX-Ray 2x.
Yellow Veloplugs, Conti 4000s tyres, Conti Lite tubes.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

I built a wheelset using 38mm generic carbon rim, aero 424 spokes and dati hubs. Front wheel: 20 spokes laced radially. Rear wheel : 24 spokes x3 / radial.

good:
lightweight and cheap

bad:
hubs were very dry. After a 1.5 month of use I started hearing strange creaking sounds. I first thought it was coming from the cranks but it was the hub. The pawls were very dry. I applied grease generously and the creaking sound disappeared.

I have them since last april, and they were used on cyclocross races too until mid december.


----------



## castofone (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I built a pair of wheels with Kinlin XR200 rims - 20/24
They don't take 11 speed cassettes without a bit of modification because the big cog rubs the spoke elbows. It can be fixed with some shimming but you probably wouldn't want to be bothered with that.


----------

